# Will Nick the Quick stay in Dallas?



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

It should be a very busy summer for Dallas and I am already wondering if Nick will stay in Dallas and I'm wondering if he wants to stay?

Anybody have some thoughts on this?


----------



## TexasG (Jun 4, 2002)

Latest rumor I've heard has him being traded to Miami with Finley, and Bradley for Zo.

Personally I would love it if he could stay in Dallas. He's the perfect complement to Nash, and the Mavs offense never misses a beat when he subs for Nash.

I wouldn't mind having Zo though.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

Nick is that perfect sub for Nash and even when they played together, it was cool.......but I would LIKE to see Zo in a Dallas uniform. He is tough.

Even Shaq said he wasn't as tough as Zo, who cannot take pain killers because of his kidney problem and that guy takes more of a beating nightly than Shaq does - and still makes the "A" effort for his team.

The Mavs could win with Zo, Dirk, Nash, and company. :yes:

When you play with Zo - you had best rotate - or he lets you know. He demands effort in the defensive area.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> Nick is that perfect sub for Nash and even when they played together, it was cool.......but I would LIKE to see Zo in a Dallas uniform. He is tough.
> 
> Even Shaq said he wasn't as tough as Zo, who cannot take pain killers because of his kidney problem and that guy takes more of a beating nightly than Shaq does - and still makes the "A" effort for his team.
> ...


It's a bit of a gamble though with 'Zo, never knowing exactly how well he'll be. But dan, it's so tempting to have that quality centre that could bang bodies with Shaq and not get dominated... and we all know how Nellie loves the big guys.

Man, this post sounds almost sexual. Banging bodies, loving big guys... I'd better stop


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

From what I heard Zo saying, it sounds like he is going to be okay. He is one hellova leader who never backs down from anybody.

*It's a bit of a gamble though with 'Zo, never knowing exactly how well he'll be. But dan, it's so tempting to have that quality centre that could bang bodies with Shaq and not get dominated... and we all know how Nellie loves the big guys. 

Man, this post sounds almost sexual. Banging bodies, loving big guys... I'd better stop*

Heh Heh!! :laugh:


----------

